# Happy Halloween Birthday, Spooky1!



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And many more, because I'd like you to stick around:kisskin:










Have some cookies since your cake isn't baked yet:jol:


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

You've got the best day for a birthday!










(copied from Pinterest)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Have a Horribly Fun Halloween Birthday Spooky!


----------



## shannibal (Aug 14, 2013)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Spooky!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

*Happy Birthday Spooky!* :jol:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Happy birthday!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Happy birthday Spooky!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday Spooky1, I hope Roxy made you a nice cake!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey S1.......Hope you have a GREAT BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY.....!! And a great Halloween...


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Spooky1!!! Have a great time!


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday and Happy Halloween


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Spooky1! In honor of your birthday, I had a party and had over 900 of my closest friends. I hope your party was a blow out too.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone! It was a good birthday.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy belated birthday Spooky!


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Happy belated birthday Spooky1!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday from me too!!!!!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

* Happy Belated Birthday Spooky1 !! I hope you enjoyed a wonderful day and have a great year! *


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

oh gee whiz...how did I miss Spooky1's birthday on Halloween.

Happy Happy Halloween Birthday.


----------

